
Canada makes good on threat to drop Boeing fighter deal due to trade issues - vinnyglennon
http://money.cnn.com/2017/12/12/news/canada-trudeau-boeing-hornet-deal/index.html
======
danielvf
34 years ago, Canada began a program to replace their outdated Anti-Submarine
helicopters. 34 years later, they still don’t have mission operations
replacement helicopters - A major reasons is putting trade polictics ahead of
actually getting good military equipment.

You can read about the ongoing disaster here:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Sea_King_replacemen...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Sea_King_replacement)

